# opinions: Decending on a light weight bike.



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I am curious as twice I have been told by two older high end dealers, that too light a bike will not decend very well , and this instability increases as a RIDERS weight increases relative to the frame wieght. They both independenly were touting the steel Master X light as a good descending frame at approx 18lb saying a 14-16 lb set up would be unstable in descent..
your thoughts as I am, as I said, curious about this and would like some to see what has been experienced.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

so many variables here, first off, for example a c-50 w/ record can be counted on to weigh a pound or two more than what you mention, and be assured it will handle like a formula one car with ground effect, in fact, far more predictable and stable than perhaps any other, so much so that some find the handling traits on the slow side.

if you are not set up correctly in terms of fit all bets are off from the start.
here is what the pros ride, not exactly "14 lb.s", but able to finish.
www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2006/probikes/?id=milram_becke





ciclisto said:


> I am curious as twice I have been told by two older high end dealers, that too light a bike will not decend very well , and this instability increases as a RIDERS weight increases relative to the frame wieght. They both independenly were touting the steel Master X light as a good descending frame at approx 18lb saying a 14-16 lb set up would be unstable in descent..
> your thoughts as I am, as I said, curious about this and would like some to see what has been experienced.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I have both MXL and C50. Both are brilliant descenders but the C50 is outstanding. And it weighs less than the MXL. If you can afford a C50 with good componentry, go for it and forget about any other bike for years - just enjoy it. An MXL is a good second, but need lightweight kit ideally.


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

Sometimes I descend stupidfast on my C50 because the bike taunts me (in italian of course) to descend stupidfast. No twitches...no nervousness (from me or bike)...nothing but the feel of riding a rail. I have a realtively light set-up, and I have yet to zip down a hill (stupidfast or otherwise) without feeling 100% comfortable and confident in the outcome...even in blustery conditions. 

My unedumacted guess is that geometry and quality of build/craftsmanship are more important than the weight of the bike.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

edmundjaques said:


> I have both MXL and C50. Both are brilliant descenders but the C50 is outstanding. And it weighs less than the MXL. If you can afford a C50 with good componentry, go for it and forget about any other bike for years - just enjoy it. An MXL is a good second, but need lightweight kit ideally.


 Thank you for having the sense to own both! I can afford the c-50 but I have a steel bike I really like. tried a litespeed and sold it, my steely better than a tuscany. I have many questions which you only are qualified to answer. 
1. Is the mxl stiff when out of the saddle? how stiff compared to a c-50.
2. Have you seen or tried a master carbon and would you expect it to be more less stiff vs mxl.?
3. are there in your mind any advantage of the mxl/master carbon over the c=50? NOt price!
4. I speced out a master carbon with record at 17.2 lbs. I think this is plenty light .
very appreciative if you comply with my humble requests. your thoughts then.
thanks, john monday I will order one of them.
oh by the way the new mastercarbon is carbon only on the seat stays now. not the chain stays any longer. (see wrench science site for photo.)


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

given your particular circumstances, i would advise flipping a coin. maybe best two outta three.

then ordering the c50.

from here:
www.gvhbikes.com




ciclisto said:


> Thank you for having the sense to own both! I can afford the c-50


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

What a wonderful dilemma! To differentiate between the MXL and C50. I do it every time I go to choose which one to ride, It usually comes down to how far I'm looking to go. Anything up to 25-30 miles, especially twists and turns and up and down - the MXL is great fun. Longer runs - 60-80 miles, the C50 wins. Weight isn't an issue with either.. TheC50 is more comfortable. The MXL a little more responsive/nimble. Both are brilliant. The C50 is the better all round bike - all you'll need for ages, but make sure it fits: It's best not to compromise on anything with this bike.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

dilemma over!! C-50 being built, a PRO2 (carbon with yellow) Sorry Dura ace everything
with dura ace wheels, deda stem bars. thanks for all putting up with my b*llshit ?'s
one week and First ride.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know where you're going to keep the new bike but you may need to widen the door. You're going to have a problem getting your smile through it. You've made the right decision (I'll overlook the Japanese mistake,)


----------

